# Employer Non objection certificate



## Colin Plummer (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I have been with my current employer for 16 months, and have been offered a job with another company. I have heard a lot of conflicting pub talk about NOC's not needed after one year, needed under two years, not needed at all etc. Please can someone with experience in this area offer me some advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Are you talking about the ban imposed by the M.O.L due to leaving your employer before the stipulated two year period? It varies. Usually, the ban does not apply if you leave after a year has been completed. However, this is not within labour laws and would depend on the person handling your application for the new job.

The ban is automatically lifted if the new employer is offering you a better position than the existing one and a salary that suits you qualification, according to a scale set by the ministry.
The minimum salary in a new position is Dh5,000 for high school diploma holders, Dh7,000 for post-secondary school diploma holders, and Dh12,000 for Bachelor degree holders.

If the employee has a NOC (No Objection Certificate) from the current sponsor then he or she will be able to move to another company under a different sponsor without the ban being imposed.


----------

